# Is it worth using " Light " Dynamic Volume?



## seanpatrick

I've been doing some reading about Audyssey's dynamic volume settings. Generally I just keep it set to off - but thought there MIGHT be some benefit to keeping it set to light. Obviously the night settings help equalize the loud and soft sounds, but according to Audyssey, the Light setting allows for the widest dynamic range - " You won't miss a thing " ... Wouldn't keeping it set to off allow for the widest dynamic range? What exactly does the light setting do?


----------



## dougc

The way I understand it is that the dynamic volume brings up dialogue to a more even level with the highs and lows with "heavy" and just a little adjustment with "light." 

Here is a blog I read about it that explains it more in depth.


----------



## seanpatrick

dougc said:


> The way I understand it is that the dynamic volume brings up dialogue to a more even level with the highs and lows with "heavy" and just a little adjustment with "light."
> 
> Here is a blog I read about it that explains it more in depth.


Thanks for that - I've actually read that FAQ before - thus the "Light (Day): This setting offers the widest dynamic range. Use this when you pop in your latest movie from Netflix after dinner. You won’t miss a thing."

It says it offers the widest dynamic range - but as compared what, the other two settings? or period. Is the range as dynamic as if it were set to off - with just the center channel turned up a bit to match? I assume that's what it means ...


----------



## dougc

The light setting has the least amount of boost to the midrange, where with Dynamic turned to off only your normal EQ settings are used. I read it that way when I was setting up, but have not messed around with it since I don't have a reason to use the feature. I will have to play with it some more when I get home to make sure I agree with what I say


----------



## seanpatrick

dougc said:


> The light setting has the least amount of boost to the midrange, where with Dynamic turned to off only your normal EQ settings are used. I read it that way when I was setting up, but have not messed around with it since I don't have a reason to use the feature. I will have to play with it some more when I get home to make sure I agree with what I say


Well - fair enough.. Let me know what you think.


----------



## ilok

I've been using light for a few days now, it's very nice, and so does medium actually.


----------



## mirudox

seanpatrick said:


> I've been doing some reading about Audyssey's dynamic volume settings. Generally I just keep it set to off - but thought there MIGHT be some benefit to keeping it set to light. Obviously the night settings help equalize the loud and soft sounds, but according to Audyssey, the Light setting allows for the widest dynamic range - " You won't miss a thing " ... Wouldn't keeping it set to off allow for the widest dynamic range? What exactly does the light setting do?


If we do turn +ON “Dynamic Volume”setting . Is there a need then to toggle Dialogue boost ? Or increasing the level of the Centre Channel ?


----------

